# New Organic Store



## bridy (May 20, 2010)

Hi All, 

I thought i would let you know of a really cool new organic store, you can call 04

the produce is super tasty, fresh, organic and best of all a very reasonable price. 

It's just off Al Manara road in Umm suqueim, just off Al Wasl road or Al manara Rd is one of the interchanges off Sh Zayed Road. 

Check it out. 

Bridy.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

I tried to find this last weekend, but couldn't. If I go south on Al Wasl, which way would I turn on Al Manara? Do you know the name of the store?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's the Naswa organic farm shop. It's OK, but not fab IMO

Nola - You turn right at Al Manara if on Al Wasl coming from Marina end. Then first right and third left, just before the mosque.

-


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's the Naswa organic farm shop. It's OK, but not fab IMO
> 
> Nola - You turn right at Al Manara if on Al Wasl coming from Marina end. Then first right and third left, just before the mosque.
> 
> -


Do you know of anywhere else that has organics? The only other place I know of is the Organic Store in Dubai Mall.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Lets see if I can upload this map in PDF format... ... hope it works otherwise mushkilla !!

Hmm apparently not .... Nola if you send me a PM with your email address I'll flick this to you asap ...

Cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Has anyone been to the organic store in The Greens? any good?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Has anyone been to the organic store in The Greens? any good?


It's the original shop of the big one in Dubai Mall. Decent stock, but some items are pricey.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Do you know of anywhere else that has organics? The only other place I know of is the Organic Store in Dubai Mall.


Many of the supermarkets have some organic fruit and veg. I even saw a pretty big range in the Union Co-Op nr Safa Park last weekend.

-


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Has anyone been to the organic store in The Greens? any good?


I think it's the same chain as the one in the Dubai Mall, i.e., Organic Foods & Cafe. Sometimes it's OK, but it seems like most of the produce isn't local. They do have pretty good organic meat, though - grass fed beef from NZ, and free range chicken. Also great unsprouted grain bread & whole grain rye bread, as well as organic nuts, and processed organic food, although it's still processed food


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Many of the supermarkets have some organic fruit and veg. I even saw a pretty big range in the Union Co-Op nr Safa Park last weekend.
> 
> -


Is it locally grown produce, or is it shipped in, do you know? I just wondered if there were other local organic markets around


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> It's the original shop of the big one in Dubai Mall. Decent stock, but some items are pricey.
> 
> -


Yes, and also they sometimes don't seem to get stock in for a while, so sometimes the produce will be sitting on the shelf looking a bit tired so if you really want something they normally carry, you may have to wait for the next shipment.


----------

